# Show us yer shelfies!



## chilango (Aug 10, 2016)

Most of my books are a jumble. But here's a couple of organised shelves...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 10, 2016)

Ooh, nice indea! Best do a quick bit of dusting first though...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 10, 2016)

Great idea for a thread.


----------



## chilango (Aug 10, 2016)

One of my few other slightly organised shelves.

The fiction shelves are the worst.


----------



## Cid (Aug 10, 2016)

chilango said:


> View attachment 90597
> 
> One of my few other slightly organised shelves.
> 
> The fiction shelves are the worst.



You need bigger pictures so we can judge you better.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 10, 2016)

History:


Fiction:


Wrestling, Entertainment:


Clever Shit:


Hobbies:


Well, it gave me the impetus to tidy up. Nice big piccies so that you can call me a cunt for reading the wrong author


----------



## Cid (Aug 10, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> History:
> View attachment 90598
> 
> Fiction:
> ...



Not very tidy - you've left a bunch of pixels lying around.


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 10, 2016)

Unlike my music collection that I've always ordered by release date (and broadly following genres/styles over the years), my books are all over the place  Left politics, feminism, gender/sexuality, history, travel, music and fiction, all jumbled and doubled up


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 11, 2016)

Come on peeps, you're not being asked to post up photies of your privates!

Might do my DVD shelves tmoz - they're very organised as I scanned them all into MyMoviesPro and rearranged them only a few weeks ago.


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 11, 2016)

I would if I was in any way competent in posting pics from my phone.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 12, 2016)

Serious/research stuff:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 12, 2016)

For pleasure:


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 12, 2016)

I like this thread 
I did take a photo of mine but it wouldn't up load from my phone  - probably as I don't have WiFi, I'll try again another time when the signal might be stronger.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 12, 2016)

Miscellaneous:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 12, 2016)

Couple more for luck:

  

(Am in process of packing so this was my last chance to see some of these beauties for a while)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 12, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> Unlike my music collection that I've always ordered by release date (and broadly following genres/styles over the years), my books are all over the place  Left politics, feminism, gender/sexuality, history, travel, music and fiction, all jumbled and doubled up


_Class Of 88_


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 12, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Hobbies:
> View attachment 90603


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 13, 2016)

chilango said:


> View attachment 90597
> 
> One of my few other slightly organised shelves.





stethoscope said:


> Unlike my music collection that I've always ordered by release date (and broadly following genres/styles over the years), my books are all over the place  Left politics, feminism, gender/sexuality, history, travel, music and fiction, all jumbled and doubled up



So far _Chavs_, by virtue of two appearances, seems to be the most popular book on the boards. 

Come on people, pull your fingers out


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 13, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Couple more for luck:
> 
> View attachment 90734 View attachment 90735
> 
> (Am in process of packing so this was my last chance to see some of these beauties for a while)



Where did you get your bookcases from?


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 13, 2016)

I just put together a Billy bookcase tonight. Well, technically, I put it together then had to take it apart again when I discovered the base was the wrong way round. 

I'll get onto this tomorrow.


----------



## petee (Aug 13, 2016)

be glad to participate but ... how _do_ you post pictures from your phone?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 13, 2016)

imposs1904 said:


> Where did you get your bookcases from?


Argos - they're all chipboard


----------



## seventh bullet (Aug 13, 2016)

Most of our books are digital now. We don't have the room for lots of shelves or cases.  There's one box full of STALIN under the bed, though.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 13, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> There's one box full of STALIN under the bed, though.


That's some straight-up kinky shit you got going on there


----------



## Reno (Aug 13, 2016)

Old photo re-purposed to be honest, but my cat is extremely well read.


----------



## seventh bullet (Aug 13, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> That's some straight-up kinky shit you got going on there



Forward! To the Victory of... Reading about Trotskyite-Fascists getting 'smashed' is about as deviant as it gets.


----------



## catinthehat (Aug 13, 2016)

Behold the Billy bookcases.  Reaching critical mass where I no longer need to paint any walls.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 13, 2016)

most of the photos are too small to see the books


----------



## Signal 11 (Aug 13, 2016)

ska invita said:


> most of the photos are too small to see the books



full size - 9MB


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 13, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


>


Blatantly tidied up for the thread


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 13, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Blatantly tidied up for the thread


It's the other shelves in my office that need tidied up before posting


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 13, 2016)

Someone out me some shelves up will you?









Have got a few stacks of books lying around the house and a storage box full of some I can't quite throw out


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 13, 2016)

Two of mine


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 13, 2016)

Signal 11 said:


> View attachment 90820
> 
> full size - 9MB


We appear to be book buddies

_Society Of The Spectacle_
_The Revolution Of Everyday Life_
_Armed And Dangerous _
_Beating The Fascists_
_Homage To Catalonia_
_Bash The Rich_
_Factories, Fields And Workshops_
_The State Is Your Enemy_
_The Big Breach_
_Spycatcher_
But, lo, what is this?

_Small Is Beautiful_
Fucken hippy


----------



## Voley (Aug 13, 2016)

Extreme Close Up:


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 13, 2016)

Popular ones seem to be:

_Renegade_
_Bass Culture_
Iain Banks
Salman Rushdie
Anthony Burgess
Anthony Beevor
George Orwell
Books on Stalin/Lenin/Trotsky/Russian Revolution


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Voley (Aug 13, 2016)

Can't see it Dotty.


----------



## Voley (Aug 13, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


>



I could've sworn that book top right between the Thesaurus and Language said 'RIMMING' when I first saw it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 13, 2016)

lets try this again:


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm not a massive dickens fan btw, my nan gave them to me and they look pretty stacked up so I went with it


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2016)

You have a book by Richard 'The Hamster' Hammond (he's not a real hamster). 
You are dead to me,  dotty


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 13, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> You have a book by Richard 'The Hamster' Hammond (he's not a real hamster).
> You are dead to me,  dotty


I have this thing about bios. The more inane the better. Its the trivial anecdotes blown up to life changing scale that gets me. I've not read it yet tho, am saving it for the next bog book


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 13, 2016)

my old dear built that bookcase out of random scavenged materials as well, thats why it isn't a venerable oaken shelves of the Big House Library. I like it though, it suits my inner punk sensibilities


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 13, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> You have a book by Richard 'The Hamster' Hammond (he's not a real hamster).
> You are dead to me,  dotty



you must read Bouncing Back, the bio of Alan Patridge. It works on so many levels but the main one is the inanity which I spoke of. Plus the dishonesty and self importance of autobiogs


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 13, 2016)

wait no, its 'I, Patridge'


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 13, 2016)

As promised, my DVD shelves:

 

Most of my films and a load more comedy and scifi are hidden at the back. Front-facing picks are drafted annually 

Which will prove to be NBN's most controversial boxset I wonder?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 13, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> As promised, my DVD shelves:
> 
> View attachment 90835 View attachment 90836
> 
> ...


Star trek Enerprise  for real theres only two good episodes and they are mirror universe so don't count  I only watched a lot for t'pol but you lean the other way so whats your excuse  

I hope Star trek discovery isn't another shithouse offering.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 13, 2016)

Coz I've got faith ...OF THE HEART!


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 13, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Coz I've got faith ...OF THE HEART!


----------



## Voley (Aug 13, 2016)

Can we have requests?

I would very much like to see the bookshelves of marty21 BoatieBird inva and May Kasahara please.


----------



## Voley (Aug 13, 2016)

You might sense a theme developing with the pile by my bed atm.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 13, 2016)

I hope George RR Martin realises that people have resorted to reading about the Pakistani transport infrastructure of a night time while waiting for WoW


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> wait no, its 'I, Patridge'


I have read it! 'Needless to say,  I had the last laugh'


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 13, 2016)

Voley said:


> Can we have requests?
> 
> I would very much like to see the bookshelves of marty21 BoatieBird inva and May Kasahara please.



I will do a photo in a bit, but I think you're going to be sorely disappointed Voley 
All those years of living on a boat meant that I never hung on to books once I'd read them, and now I read most stuff on a Kindle.
What I do have in physical form is poetry, maps, travel, cookery & gardening stuff - little or no fiction.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 13, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I have read it! 'Needless to say,  I had the last laugh'


I recon the best bit is how he describes that 'smell my cheese you mother' scene where he doesn't get a scond series. A masterpiece in self mythologising.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 13, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I hope George RR Martin realises that people have resorted to reading about the Pakistani transport infrastructure of a night time while waiting for WoW


Note also that they are all the post tv-series editions in paperback. My 'Clash of Kings' hardback predates the tv series by nearly a decade

I'm not saying jonny come lately or anything...wait I am. I also want to know more about pakistani rail infrastructure now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Voley (Aug 13, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I also want to know more about pakistani rail infrastructure now.


There's not many trains up in that bit of Pakistan. It's about this, mainly:






Karakorum Highway. An epic road trip I'd like to do: From Rawalpindi over the mountains into China.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Voley (Aug 13, 2016)

Fucking awesome OU.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 13, 2016)

I've never seen a genuine HBO boxset outside of HMV before


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Voley (Aug 13, 2016)

A whole page of OU's books. This is what the internet was invented for imo.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2016)

I should say that these are my parents' shelves, not mine.
Unfortunately the collection was greatly reduced when they moved into this flat and is about a third the size it used to be


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 13, 2016)

((((my shelves))))


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2016)

[Content removed at request of poster]
just a couple of shelves, there are lots more


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


>


i hope you've read the pater


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i hope you've read the pater


pardon?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> pardon?



the pater - walter pater - the renaissance - in the middle, top decadent book. very, very influential on people like oscar wilde.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 90847
> the pater - walter pater - the renaissance - in the middle, top decadent book.


nope, i shall have a look at it.

just seen them on the desktop - they're all blurry - arse! apols


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 13, 2016)

((((my house))))


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2016)

here's another shelf
[Content removed at request of poster]
i like to think there's not too many households where sven hassel sits alongside juvenal or sax rohmer beside nietzsche.


----------



## moon (Aug 13, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> here's another shelf
> View attachment 90849
> i like to think there's not too many households where sven hassel sits alongside juvenal or sax rohmer beside nietzsche.


That doesn't look like it needs a card file system..
What's in the Cathedral Account Book?


----------



## moon (Aug 13, 2016)

Orang Utan i didn't see your copy of the mortal instruments...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2016)

moon said:


> That doesn't look like it needs a card file system..
> What's in the Cathedral Account Book?


no indeed. there are a lot more books besides and i have a catalogue for them (although shelfmarks remain to be resolved). notes for a phd proposal in the account book.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2016)

moon said:


> Orang Utan i didn't see your copy of the mortal instruments...


They're all in the library at work!


----------



## Manter (Aug 13, 2016)

These are new shelves in the front room and they have made me very happy  

I am rearranging my books so countries are together. So fiction, travel, history and books by/about somewhere all together. Have come slightly unstuck at Terry Pratchett's book- UK? 'Other foreign'?


----------



## moon (Aug 13, 2016)

How comes almost everyone has the book 'Chavs'? I've never even heard of it...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2016)

moon said:


> How comes almost everyone has the book 'Chavs'? I've never even heard of it...


Owen Jones innit


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 13, 2016)

Voley said:


> A whole page of OU's books. This is what the internet was invented for imo.


I think that Orang Utan's parents are winning the thread at the moment


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 13, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


>


Significantly more cowboy films than I would have predicted


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Significantly more cowboy films than I would have predicted


I counted them once - nearly 200.

My Dad has about 120 books on Antarctica too. He even has a special ring binder in which he's catalogued them!


----------



## Manter (Aug 13, 2016)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Someone out me some shelves up will you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't live with those piles, (how do you get the book you want to read out?) but they look beautiful.


----------



## Manter (Aug 13, 2016)

these are the shelves in the syrian's room. Germany.






 Middle East and general theory of conflict/religion. Some random Europe that doesn't have a home yet at the bottom.


----------



## Manter (Aug 13, 2016)

Mess all his


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2016)

Voley said:


> Can we have requests?
> 
> I would very much like to see the bookshelves of marty21 BoatieBird inva and May Kasahara please.


A lot to choose from ! Will try and find the one that makes me look more intellectual  aka one with mrs21's books on.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 13, 2016)

Manter said:


> I couldn't live with those piles, (how do you get the book you want to read out?) but they look beautiful.


It was a temporary solution when I moved in four years ago... I am going I do shelves when i have the time/money/gumption.
Removing a book is fun, in much the same way that Jenga is fun...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2016)

This corner shelf was left by the previous owner , still using it 20 years later .


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2016)

Random , no idea why this one caught my eye .


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2016)

Mrs21 loves an OS map .


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2016)

The radio belonged to my father in law , mrs21 likes to use it.


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 13, 2016)

(((((my kids))))))


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 13, 2016)

marty21 said:


> A lot to choose from ! Will try and find the one that makes me look more intellectual  aka one with mrs21's books on.


Your book is on my shelves


----------



## Manter (Aug 13, 2016)

wayward bob said:


> (((((my kids))))))


Ooh, the box of delights!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 13, 2016)

Manter said:


> I couldn't live with those piles


...said the actress to the endoscopist


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 13, 2016)

Voley said:


> Can we have requests?
> 
> I would very much like to see the bookshelves of marty21 BoatieBird inva and May Kasahara please.



Having just moved house, I can only offer you a picture of my garage right now  but soon there will be actual books on shelves.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 13, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> Unlike my music collection that I've always ordered by release date (and broadly following genres/styles over the years), my books are all over the place  Left politics, feminism, gender/sexuality, history, travel, music and fiction, all jumbled and doubled up


Another book buddy 


_Manufacturing Consent_
_Poll Tax Rebellion_
_Altered State_
_The Making Of The English Working Class_
And whilst I don't have _Congratulations You Have Just Met The ICF_, I do have similar


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2016)

this thread is ace!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 13, 2016)

wayward bob said:


>



Bloody Willard Price, my primary school headmaster was obsessed by those books


----------



## Signal 11 (Aug 13, 2016)

There's one from 2007 here


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Bloody Willard Price, my primary school headmaster was obsessed by those books


i was too - i learnt loads about manta rays, sea snakes, lion fish and gibbons from those books.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 13, 2016)

Signal 11 said:


> There's one from 2007 here


And Chikkybokbok shows how it's done properly


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 14, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Owen Jones innit



The thing is they all look like pristine copies.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 14, 2016)

Put up two bookcases in the past week. My shelves will never be this tidy ever again . . . and the obligatory copy of Chavs:


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 14, 2016)

imposs1904 said:


> View attachment 90862



Suitably blurred and out of focus for _Head On/Repossessed_


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 14, 2016)

imposs1904 said:


> View attachment 90864


_Scorcher _annual 1981 - an excellent vintage, with an Ian Kennedy painted cover


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 14, 2016)

imposs1904 said:


> View attachment 90863


Third appearance for Ian Bone, giving Jones a run for his money


----------



## spliff (Aug 14, 2016)

All too clean and neat you fucking show-off's.





This is in my study/den/bolt-hole. I made a slot on the top of the Cheesy Football thing as a moneybox for £2 coins, probably got 8 quid in there.


----------



## Reno (Aug 15, 2016)

Blu-ray shelfies:

 View attachment 90919


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2016)

spliff said:


> All too clean and neat you fucking show-off's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see all your magazines are in date order


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2016)

Reno said:


> Blu-ray shelfies:


you're let down by eden lost in music which is the wrong way up


----------



## Reno (Aug 17, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> you're let down by eden lost in music which is the wrong way up


It's a German Blu-ray and they print the spine the other way round.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2016)

Reno said:


> It's a German Blu-ray and they print the spine the other way round.


Yes. But it's still the wrong way round compared to all the others.


----------



## Reno (Aug 17, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Yes. But it's still the wrong way round compared to all the others.


Do you ever do anything else apart from hanging around on here with a pathological need to be right ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2016)

Reno said:


> Do you ever do anything else apart from hanging around on here with a pathological need to be right ?


i don't have a pathological need to be right. i am right. it is as simple as that.

if you look at the way anyone else shelves things, you'll see that those annoying french or german books which have the spine printed the other way up are shelved upside down to fit in with the other books. it isn't that the german blu-ray is right or the british ones are right. it is that things should go the way the dominant number do, for both neatness and ease of use.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2016)

I daren't post a pic of my shelves in London then. They're all over the place. No order at all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I daren't post a pic of my shelves in London then. They're all over the place. No order at all.


yes. but i imagine the spines are all the same way round, at least the ones which are vertical.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> yes. but i imagine the spines are all the same way round, at least the ones which are vertical.


nah


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> nah


your librarianship credentials hang in tatters


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> your librarianship credentials hang in tatters


i've discussed this with other 'libbys' and many of them are chaotic with their own books too, strangely


----------



## Cid (Aug 17, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't have a pathological need to be right. i am right. it is as simple as that.
> 
> if you look at the way anyone else shelves things, you'll see that those annoying french or german books which have the spine printed the other way up are shelved upside down to fit in with the other books. it isn't that the german blu-ray is right or the british ones are right. it is that things should go the way the dominant number do, for both neatness and ease of use.



But then all the logos etc at the bottom of the DVD would be upside down, which would also look wrong.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> i've discussed this with other 'libbys' and many of them are chaotic with their own books too, strangely


yes. no one's going to have all their books in a perfect bliss or dewey sequence. but they are generally - and i say this from looking at more people's bookshelves than i care to remember - a) with spines facing outwards, and b) those books not horizontal have their spines as in e.g. post 123, that is you turn your head to the right to read them.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2016)

Cid said:


> But then all the logos etc at the bottom of the DVD would be upside down, which would also look wrong.


we're not talking about dvds.


----------



## Cid (Aug 17, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> we're not talking about dvds.



In the context of Reno's shelves you are. Well, blu-rays.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2016)

Cid said:


> In the context of Reno's shelves you are. Well, blu-rays.


try putting a blu-ray in a dvd player and the difference will rapidly become apparent.

i didn't know until just now anyone cared a jot about those little bits on dvd & blu-ray covers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> yes. no one's going to have all their books in a perfect bliss or dewey sequence. but they are generally - and i say this from looking at more people's bookshelves than i care to remember - a) with spines facing outwards, and b) those books not horizontal have their spines as in e.g. post 123, that is you turn your head to the right to read them.


i just throw mine in the general direction of my book case. there's loads on the floor as well. i'm going to have to transport them from London to Leeds some time next week. that'll be fun.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> i just throw mine in the general direction of my book case. there's loads on the floor as well. i'm going to have to transport them from London to Leeds some time next week. that'll be fun.


good luck


----------



## Cid (Aug 17, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> try putting a blu-ray in a dvd player and the difference will rapidly become apparent.



Clearly I am aware of that. The fact remains that your point about orientation is wrong. It wouldn't fit in with the other <objects>, it would simply align the spine text. The <object> itself and any other details on the spine would be upside down and would not fit in with the other <objects>.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2016)

Cid said:


> Clearly I am aware of that. The fact remains that your point about orientation is wrong. It wouldn't fit in with the other <objects>, it would simply align the spine text. The <object> itself and any other details on the spine would be upside down and would not fit in with the other <objects>.


Have a pedant point


----------



## Reno (Aug 17, 2016)

It's not just the logos which would be the wrong way round, it would be the entire Blu-ray box which unlike books or DVDs has the cover oriented lower, with a centimetre of clear plastic on top. If you put it the wrong way round it's obvious that the whole box is the wrong way round. 

Once presented with objects other than books Pickman is clearly falling around helplessly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2016)

this is a deep philosophical issue, clearly. should order be merely visible?


----------



## Reno (Aug 18, 2016)

Pickman probably needs to bend his neck 90 degrees to be able to read what's written on a spine. Most people manage just by looking at it straight on.


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 18, 2016)

just seen this. I'll do mine tonight!


----------



## grubby local (Aug 18, 2016)

Love it! Here's mine. Drastically reduced for travel reasons. Back in London I organised my books according to colour because I could always remember the covers so made it easy to find. Predominently orange and black as I recall. Looked pretty too. Anyway ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2016)

Reno said:


> Pickman probably needs to bend his neck 90 degrees to be able to read what's written on a spine. Most people manage just by looking at it straight on.


Observation tells me different. And I expect I've seen rather more people looking at shelves than you have.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2016)

grubby local said:


> Love it! Here's mine. Drastically reduced for travel reasons. Back in London I organised my books according to colour because I could always remember the covers so made it easy to find. Predominently orange and black as I recall. Looked pretty too. Anyway ...
> 
> View attachment 91159 View attachment 91160


Was in an academic's office a couple of years back where he'd taken all his penguin classics and shelved them separate


----------



## Reno (Aug 18, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Observation tells me different. And I expect I've seen rather more people looking at shelves than you have.


I know it's hard to grasp, but my shelves only need to serve my requirements.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2016)

Reno said:


> I know it's hard to grasp, but my shelves only need to serve my requirements.


I haven't suggested different

E2a: nice straw man tho


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 19, 2016)

These are my main bookshelves. You can't see all my books becasue I've got some double stacking going on. And some of my DVDs have got onto here too.

and yes, I also got one of the base bits the wrong way round - to be sorted when i get round to moving house.


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 19, 2016)

my Sci Fi book case


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 19, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> These are my main bookshelves. You can't see all my books becasue I've got some double stacking going on. And some of my DVDs have got onto here too.
> 
> and yes, I also got one of the base bits the wrong way round - to be sorted when i get round to moving house.



Book buddy!


_The Iliad _(Fagles)
_DiY  Culture_
_Granny Made Me An Anarchist_
_No Logo_
_The Long War_
_Dude, Where's My Country?_
_McLibel: Burger Culture On Trial_
_9-11 _(Chomsky)
_Deterring Democracy_
_Manufacturing Consent_
_The State Is Your Enemy_
_The Enemy Within_
_SchNEWSreader_
_SchNEWSround_


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 20, 2016)

There are bookshelves every where I turn, but there's still not enough  Within easy reach of this chair:View attachment 91244 View attachment 91245 View attachment 91246 View attachment 91247 View attachment 91245 View attachment 91246 View attachment 91244

edited to apologise for the lack of focus, poor attachment and rotational errors.


----------



## Reno (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 20, 2016)

Ground Elder said:


> There are bookshelves every where I turn, but there's still not enough  Within easy reach of this chair:View attachment 91244 View attachment 91245 View attachment 91246 View attachment 91247 View attachment 91245 View attachment 91246 View attachment 91244View attachment 91251
> 
> edited to apologise for the lack of focus, poor attachment and rotational errors.


Proper stuff


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 21, 2016)

Ground Elder said:


> There are bookshelves every where I turn, but there's still not enough  Within easy reach of this chair:View attachment 91244 View attachment 91245 View attachment 91246 View attachment 91247 View attachment 91245 View attachment 91246 View attachment 91244View attachment 91251
> 
> edited to apologise for the lack of focus, poor attachment and rotational errors.


Book buddy!


_The Angry Brigade_
_SchNEWSreader_
_SchNEWSround_
_Beating The Fascists_
_Granny Made Me An Anarchist_
_McLibel: Burger Culture On Trial_
_I Couldn't Paint Golden Angels_
_Bash The Rich_
_What Is Situationism? A Reader_
There's a few more that I sued to have (e.g. _Easy Riders Raging Bulls_) and I'll warrant we share more than a few titles in that stack of Pelican/Penguin Specials (odds-on you have _The Squatters_, _Obsolete Communism_ and _The Tupamaros_)...

I see you also have _Bass Culture_ (a popular choice amongst the class), and are BB with stethoscope via the medium of Wayne Anthony's _Class Of 88_!


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 21, 2016)

Have the Squatters, but don't know the other two  I'll take some maybe in focus shots of some other shelves when I'm not sitting in the dark. I noticed a quite a few swaps with stethoscope


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 21, 2016)

Reno said:


> View attachment 91258 View attachment 91259 View attachment 91260 View attachment 91261


At first glance it didn't look like we were BBs  but on further embiggenification it appears we may be, borderline:


_Watchmen_
_League Of Extraordinary Gentlemen Volume 1_
_League Of Extraordinary Gentlemen Volume 2_
_The Secret Agent_
_Them: Adventures With Extremists_
I like the look of the shelves in the bottom pic in particular


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 21, 2016)

Ground Elder said:


> Have the Squatters



I knew it!



Ground Elder said:


> ...don't know the other two



_Obsolete Communism: The Left Wing Alternative_ was the one written (in a rush) by Dany Cohn-Bendit (well, actually mostly written by his brother Gabriel) in the aftermath of les événements in May 1968.

Text:

Obsolete communism: The left wing alternative - Daniel and Gabriel Cohn-Bendit






_The Tupamaros_ from 1973 was written by Alain Labrousse, and sported a rather natty cover.

Review from 1974:

Frank Roberts: The Tupamaros - Rise and Fall (February 1974)


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 21, 2016)

DaveCinzano as focused as I can manage at this late hour


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 21, 2016)

Ground Elder said:


> DaveCinzano as focused as I can manage at this late hour
> View attachment 91292 View attachment 91293 View attachment 91294 View attachment 91295




_The New Radicals_
_The Squatters_
_The Student Revolt_
Think I have _The Hornsey Affair_ knocking around somewhere too, might have_ Industry And Empire_ too, and I definitely borrowed the Kettle/Hodges _Uprising!_ from the library many moons ago 

_Knuckle Sandwich_ sounds intriguing 

ETA:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 29, 2016)

Something like this would be ideal (although not sure about the weird brown ceiling).






From here - Snake Ranch


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 30, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Something like this would be ideal (although not sure about the weird brown ceiling).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be a start, for sure


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 30, 2016)

DaveCinzano made me do it


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 30, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> my Sci Fi book case


we have the same copies of Dune and sequels and PK Dicks Second Variety, and the IM banks


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 30, 2016)

I keep meaning to post up my other small piles of books and the second rows back on my main book case. 

One day I'm going to buy a second book case, spread them all out in single rows, and have enough space to start buying more!


----------



## D'wards (Aug 30, 2016)

Might sound like a divvy question - but how is it best to upload my own photos from a samsung s7?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Might sound like a divvy question - but how is it best to upload my own photos from a samsung s7?


Just click on Upload a file or host on imgur.com


----------



## D'wards (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 30, 2016)

D'wards said:


> View attachment 91751 View attachment 91752 View attachment 91756 View attachment 91755 View attachment 91753


Book buddies on:

_Dispatches_
_Brighton Rock_
_Salem's Lot_
_Crime And Punishment_
_Tom Sawyer_
_Huckleberry Finn_
_All Quiet On The Western Front_
_Marabou Stork Nightmares _(only once, though)
_Ecstasy_
_Filth_
_Nineteen Eighty-Four_
You appear to have multiple copies of several books, thought my mind was going for a bit


----------



## D'wards (Aug 30, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> You appear to have multiple copies of several books, thought my mind was going for a bit


Do I? I have two copies of catch 22 as one's signed but I might fancy reading it again one day so picked it up from a charity shop recently for that purpose


----------



## D'wards (Aug 30, 2016)

Ooh, two Marabou Stork Nightmares. A pal was giving away some books a while ago and i took it as I thought I'd given my original away, but clearly not


----------



## heinous seamus (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 9, 2017)

More pics please peeps


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 10, 2017)

Just one set of bookshelves and my desk - the other four are far too much of a mess to include photos of!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 10, 2017)

gawkrodger said:


> Just one set of bookshelves and my desk - the other four are far too much of a mess to include photos of!



Did you put those shelves up yourself?


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 11, 2017)

haha, no


----------



## hash tag (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 11, 2017)

hash tag said:


>


HIGHER RES PLZ


----------



## hash tag (Feb 11, 2017)

Sorry, camera on phone is knackered


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 11, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Sorry, camera on phone is knackered


POST REPORTED


----------



## hash tag (Feb 11, 2017)

Does this mean someone will take pity and get me a new, fully functioning phone?


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 11, 2017)

chilango said:


> View attachment 90590
> 
> Most of my books are a jumble. But here's a couple of organised shelves...



Yours looks a bit like ours


----------



## chilango (Feb 11, 2017)

lizzieloo said:


> Yours looks a bit like ours
> 
> View attachment 100289



 They do indeed!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 11, 2017)

Ground Elder said:


> DaveCinzano made me do it
> 
> View attachment 91734 View attachment 91734 View attachment 91736 View attachment 91737 View attachment 91738 View attachment 91739 View attachment 91740 View attachment 91741 View attachment 91742


A few more I have in common with you there - 4 x _Do Or Die_, a couple of Chomskys, _Obsolete Communism_, Meltzer's memoir, _The Student Revolt_, the Squamish 5 book (requisitioned from SWMBO  ), _Provos_, Allason's one on MI5, _Crime And Punishment_, _Discipline And Punish_, Kevin Toolis' _Rebel Hearts_, and _The Springing Of George Blake_ by Sean Bourke.

Also had _Eats Shoots And Leaves_ and _Straight Outa Bristol_, but hocked or lent out and never returned. Thought I had the same Lenny Bruce book as you, but I have his autobiography _How To Talk Dirty And Influence People_, and that is apparently _The Essential Lenny Bruce: His Original Unexpurgated Satirical Routines_, edited by John Cohen.


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 11, 2017)

Think I've probably got a copy of _How To talk Dirty..._ somewhere. Here are a few more dark and out of focus shelves for DaveCinzano


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 11, 2017)

Ground Elder said:


> Think I've probably got a copy of _How To talk Dirty..._ somewhere. Here are a few more dark and out of focus shelves for DaveCinzano
> 
> View attachment 100300 View attachment 100301 View attachment 100302 View attachment 100303 View attachment 100305 View attachment 100306 View attachment 100307



Only got Jon Ronson's _Them_; borrowed the Marshall, Kee and Coogan ones from the library quite a lot; and I think that's _Bury Me Standing _in the middle of the second pic? The missus has that.


----------



## Signal 11 (Feb 11, 2017)

Ground Elder said:


> Here are a few more dark and out of focus shelves for DaveCinzano


Old edition of The Final Programme in 2nd pic.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 19, 2017)

I've been dusting, so why not?


----------



## hash tag (Jul 19, 2017)

Thats a lot of dusting; did they not help?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 19, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Thats a lot of dusting; did they not help?



No. Bunch of fucking divas if you ask me.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 19, 2017)

You need to show them whos the boss.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 19, 2017)

hash tag said:


> You need to show them whos the boss.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 19, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


>


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 5, 2017)

Been tidying and sorting and stuff. Sadly the _Commando_ collection has been relegated to Deep Storage 

Landing library:


 

Left hand side:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 5, 2017)

More from the left hand side:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 5, 2017)

And the right hand side:


----------



## chilango (Dec 5, 2017)

My shelves at work. A rather random assortment...


----------



## hash tag (Dec 5, 2017)

The cateloguing could do with tidying up, but some grea t books, plenty of them (there are some I recognise in there for sure)


----------



## bimble (Dec 5, 2017)

My shelves are definitely not colour coordinated because that would be really embarrassing.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 5, 2017)

We have a senior figure from the library world staying over at the moment. I mentioned it was a suggestion that we
put our books in colour order. To say he was offended was an under statement.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 5, 2017)

hash tag said:


> We have a senior figure from the library world staying over at the moment. I mentioned it was a suggestion that we
> put our books in colour order. To say he was offended was an under statement.


His eyes no doubt went positively Dewey at the very thought


----------



## hash tag (Dec 5, 2017)

Certainly not google eyed


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 5, 2017)

chilango said:


> View attachment 122193 My shelves at work. A rather random assortment...


The well-thumbed copy of _Fierce Dancing_ does rather place you in time and space, you filthy fortysomething hippie


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 5, 2017)

Almost filled my new naturalist shelf now


----------



## chilango (Dec 5, 2017)

Some from the “fiction and entertainment” side of the front room...


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 5, 2017)

Kitchen.

 
Bedroom upper

 

BEDROOM LOWER.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 5, 2017)

You going to show us whatever grot you shelve up in your sex shed, friedaweed?


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 5, 2017)

Our observer book shelf.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 5, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> View attachment 122220
> Our observer book shelf.


Love the shelf itself


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 5, 2017)

The magazine and knitting pattern shelf


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 5, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Love the shelf itself


I've made all my shelves mate from reclaimed timber. 

Just In the middle of building  new one.


----------



## chilango (Dec 5, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> The well-thumbed copy of _Fierce Dancing_ does rather place you in time and space, you filthy fortysomething hippie



 

That’s nothing. At home it’d be shelved alongside these.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 5, 2017)

Is it just me that keeps reading this thread title as voiced by Sean Connery?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 5, 2017)

chilango said:


> View attachment 122224 View attachment 122223
> 
> That’s nothing. At home it’d be shelved alongside these.


Hold onto _Copse_, that's likely to be worth a fortune...as I recently discovered after looking into replacing the two copies I gave away


----------



## chilango (Dec 5, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Hold onto _Copse_, that's likely to be worth a fortune...as I recently discovered after looking into replacing the two copies I gave away



I’ve lost my copy of Earth First! And the Anti-roads movement though, sadly. And some early Do or Dies!. There’s at least one whole box of books of mine awol somewhere.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 6, 2018)

Two years, and nearly two grand later   I think I've bought about four books in that time


----------



## chilango (Apr 22, 2019)

A few changes to these shelves, so a shameless bump.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 22, 2019)

Here are my shelves: originally colour coded but I need to tidy up soon

 
 

And fuck the haters because the other side of the room looks like this


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 22, 2019)

Arrgh, I fucked in the pictures but you get the point!
Edit: fixed it. Don't ask for close ups!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 22, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Here are my shelves: originally colour coded but I need to tidy up soonView attachment 168681
> 
> 
> And fuck the haters because the other side of the room looks like this
> View attachment 16


I think I've seen that biography of yeats somewhere before


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> I think I've seen that biography of yeats somewhere before


Ive definitely used it well, both for pleasure and desperation for references for essays!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 22, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Ive definitely used it well, both for pleasure and desperation for references for essays!


----------



## hash tag (Apr 22, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Here are my shelves: originally colour coded but I need to tidy up soon
> 
> View attachment 168686
> View attachment 168687
> ...



The coding looks great. Mrs Tag wants to do that, but how do you find anything 
Besides, all our shelves are wood coloured, it wouldn't look so great


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 22, 2019)

hash tag said:


> The coding looks great. Mrs Tag wants to do that, but how do you find anything
> Besides, all our shelves are wood coloured, it wouldn't look so great


For me, because I like books, I usually relate the cover to the book. So I'll know my Madame Bovary is in black just because I've held it so many times


----------



## hash tag (Apr 22, 2019)

We have about 3000 at a guess. I have at least 20 waiting to read, many more I want to go through again. I could find one or two like that, certainly not most.
are all our French classics black even, probably not. I could not tell you what colour Candide or the age of reason is. We have the little prince, with and without parallel text. That might be blue or yellow.
Bill Bryson is...? Eric Newly; black?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 22, 2019)

It's not a perfect system...


----------



## hash tag (Apr 22, 2019)

No, but effective and pretty. A statement. It does offend my sense of ocd as well


----------



## hash tag (Apr 22, 2019)

hash tag said:


> We have a senior figure from the library world staying over at the moment. I mentioned it was a suggestion that we
> put our books in colour order. To say he was offended was an under statement.



PS Mrs Tag is also a librarian, of sorts!


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 22, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Here are my shelves: originally colour coded but I need to tidy up soon
> 
> View attachment 168686
> View attachment 168687
> ...



Amazing!


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 22, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> It's not a perfect system...



No, but it is a thing of beauty


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 22, 2019)

I should probably point out that the other side of the room (whole wall) is wallpaper, just in case you have all bought into my dream that I live in a library


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 24, 2019)

Living room shelves


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 24, 2019)

Sitting room.  Right mess at the mo.  Really, _really_ need to sort it out


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 24, 2019)

hash tag said:


> We have a senior figure from the library world staying over at the moment. I mentioned it was a suggestion that we
> put our books in colour order. To say he was offended was an under statement.



At least its a rational organizational plan.  Most people just shove books into anywhere they'll fit.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 24, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Something like this would be ideal (although not sure about the weird brown ceiling).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It reminds me of the library at the Sheldon Museum of Art.  It's smaller, but the theme is similar:






I once suggested to the director of the museum that if I ever won the lottery, I would buy the building and go live in it.  He was not amused.  

Here's the exterior:






Here's the main entrance:






It would make a nice summer home, but I would want something bigger for my main house.


----------



## campanula (Apr 24, 2019)

The walls are full


----------



## iona (Apr 25, 2019)

Stuff I'm currently reading / library books usually go here but it's pretty empty atm (self-banned from the library till I get through the rest of my to-read list)





Love books but I can't imagine ever staying in one place long enough to build up a massive, wall-consuming collection like some kind of proper grownup with a mortgage and a decade's worth of knick-knacks


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 25, 2019)

We've only just recently got appropriate  furniture to put books on or in. They've been kept in boxes since moving.  It's work in progress with just one box emptied/one shelf filled at the moment.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 25, 2019)

Ikea's finest in our spare room, which is predominantly for Mrs Tags novels. My son nearly wet himself when I told him I put them altogether by myself


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 25, 2019)

This is the birdy bookshelf

 

and this is the dirty-book bedroom bookshelf with her dirty books on it 

 

Both all me own work from reclaimed oak plus a couple of Ikea metal box cupboards where we keep the real filthy stuff.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 25, 2019)

^^^ those books on the shelf at a jaunty angle underneath the clock ^^^


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 25, 2019)

hash tag said:


> ^^^ those books on the shelf at a jaunty angle underneath the clock ^^^


Yeah that's how the wood was when I dragged it out of an old house. It's 300 year old oak and originally I set it up with the idea of cutting the end off but then I treated myself to a good set of chisels and made the keyed mortise and tenon joint on the end of it so I could have a wonky end. I'd always wanted to have a go at making that wood joint and the oak was perfect for it. Well I say perfect, it took me fucking ages to make if fit. All my shelves are wonky. 

 

This is me Whisky Shelf in the shed.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 25, 2019)

seventh bullet said:


> We've only just recently got appropriate  furniture to put books on or in. They've been kept in boxes since moving.  It's work in progress with just one box emptied/one shelf filled at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 168898



Blates just a photo from one of the rooms at Stasimuseum Berlin


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 26, 2019)

The hall shelves


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 26, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> Blates just a photo from one of the rooms at Stasimuseum Berlin



I like my shoebox of a home thank you very much.  It just needs a few Dulevo porcelain figurines and a Lenin portrait.


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 29, 2019)

Bedroom shelves


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2019)

Hiding the 'Black Lace', Sven Hassel and Hayne's Manual shelves from us


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 21, 2019)

Annual shelf dusting/reorganisation now completed!


----------



## nogojones (Aug 21, 2019)

Some shamefully messy shelves


----------



## nogojones (Aug 21, 2019)

.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 21, 2019)

More piles than a shelves...they'll make it to a shelf eventually...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 1, 2019)

A couple from one room. (That also has a load of records and CDs in...)


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 1, 2019)

just binbagged about 200 books this weekend to the charity shop. still double packed though. there are another 4 bookcases in the library- still korans and bibles i see. The banksy books are charity shop first editions to sell btw.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 13, 2019)

Various room changes and rotation through storage and a new bed has led to this:


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 13, 2019)

(liked for Rogue Trooper)


----------



## dessiato (Oct 13, 2019)

No books on my shelves at the moment. Still trying to unpack.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 13, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> (liked for Rogue Trooper)


Having to crib up as me and the eldest are planning to do a comics podcast, and he's picked volume 2 for us to discuss


----------



## chilango (Jan 26, 2020)

Have had to do some minor reshuffling.


----------



## chilango (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 26, 2020)

What's that red gadget?


----------



## chilango (Jan 26, 2020)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What's that red gadget?



Kindle Fire?

It's my daughter's. In a kid's case.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 26, 2020)

Liking the hardbacks of Capital, chilango


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 28, 2020)

Temp shelfies while decorating...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 18, 2020)

Landing shelves:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 18, 2020)

In more detail (1):


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 18, 2020)

In more detail (2):


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 18, 2020)

In more detail (3):


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 18, 2020)

DaveCinzano 

I think we need more detail please. 

😁


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 18, 2020)

Lupa said:


> DaveCinzano
> 
> I think we need more detail please.
> 
> 😁


Couldn't agree more


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 18, 2020)

Bonus bedroom shelf:


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 18, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Bonus bedroom shelf:
> 
> View attachment 199022




Liking the Vulcan 1977 year book. That sounds very interesting. 🙂


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 18, 2020)

Lupa said:


> Liking the Vulcan 1977 year book. That sounds very interesting. 🙂


Vulcan was an early full colour reprint title from IPC, which IIRC began life only sold in Scotland for some reason. Stories included spooky or noirish stuff like Kelly's Eye, Mytek the Mighty, Steel Claw, House of Dolmann etc. This annual is disappointingly mostly black and white and printed on thick bogroll. It's also one of the small number of softback annuals produced in the 70s. Nice Don Lawrence cover though!


----------



## hash tag (Mar 4, 2020)

A naked shelfie



Spoiler


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 4, 2020)

hash tag said:


> A naked shelfie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buy more stuff!!


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 4, 2020)

hash tag said:


> A naked shelfie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phwoar! look at the grain on that


----------



## hash tag (Mar 4, 2020)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Buy more stuff!!



I had a reorganise this morning and a little clean. We now have piles of books on the floor, there is no room in our tiny box.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 4, 2020)

Bit of a mess to be fair.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 4, 2020)

Shelves for random crap:


----------



## hash tag (Mar 4, 2020)

Great orange


----------



## Idaho (Mar 4, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Great orange


The theme of the kitchen is orange and lime tic tacs


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 4, 2020)

hash tag said:


> A naked shelfie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute filthbeigels


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2020)

.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 4, 2020)

Don't know who Crowley is, but why does he disguise his books as bars of Dairy Milk?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2020)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Don't know who Crowley is, but why does he disguise his books as bars of Dairy Milk?


perhaps you should reacquaint yourself with what bars of dairy milk look like

a trip to specsavers beckons


----------



## hash tag (Mar 5, 2020)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Don't know who Crowley is, but why does he disguise his books as bars of Dairy Milk?


Blimey
Probably best to steer clear in that case.


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 6, 2020)

Dairy Milck


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 8, 2021)

Comic artist Sean Phillips had been redoing his loft studio, and it is AWESOME


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 8, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Comic artist Sean Phillips had been redoing his loft studio, and it is AWESOME
> 
> View attachment 267352



Hi res shelfie for more in-depth snooping here:









						shelves2.jpg
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## bmd (May 8, 2021)




----------



## blossie33 (May 8, 2021)

Good eclectic collection of books there bmd


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 8, 2021)

bmd said:


> View attachment 267361


A real laugh-a-minute selection


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Feb 14, 2022)

Annual spring clean, promotion/demotion!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 14, 2022)

Been sorting through the rents' attic bookshelves...


Still annoyed he got rid of hundreds and hundreds of pulpy SF, horror and thriller paperbacks without mentioning it to me, and all the Arthur Ransomes


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 14, 2022)

Shed and reference shelves


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 14, 2022)

Blimey DaveCinzano that's quite a collection!


----------



## Epona (Feb 14, 2022)

A small portion of our shelving:



We have a lot more than that, the others are all books


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 14, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Blimey DaveCinzano that's quite a collection!


Another few hundred stashed in cupboards 

Most of the reference books were cryptic crossword prizes


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 14, 2022)

Reminds me of when my parents had a clear-out and my dad sent round a spreadsheet listing books they were getting rid of to see if we wanted any, with comments on some of them - the only one that sticks in my head now is "Materialism and Empirio-Criticism: Unreadable even if you are a Leninist".


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 14, 2022)

Found the spreadsheet:






Along with an absolutely massive spreadsheet of what's still on their living room shelves:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 14, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Found the spreadsheet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> We're not keeping both


🤣


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 14, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Found the spreadsheet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 14, 2022)

Also, while I'm posting shelfies on my parents' behalf, their cat seems to especially love their big shelf of Jewish books:


----------



## Epona (Feb 14, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Found the spreadsheet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love your parents just a little bit via their books 

(And the fact they have spreadsheeted them)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 14, 2022)

One last one


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 14, 2022)

Eldest, proving apple/tree thesis etc


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 14, 2022)

Cops & spooks shelves from a couple of years ago


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 15, 2022)

The Frank Bruno autobiography is signed


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 15, 2022)

If I take a photo of all my bookshelves can hitmouse's dad put them in a spreadsheet please 

I don't think I've posted these ones yet


----------



## mx wcfc (Feb 15, 2022)

Ground Elder said:


> If I take a photo of all my bookshelves can hitmouse's dad put them in a spreadsheet please
> 
> I don't think I've posted these ones yet
> 
> ...


I have no idea why, but suddenly, I need a copy of Soviet Bus Stops.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 15, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> I have no idea why, but suddenly, I need a copy of Soviet Bus Stops.


When I saw that, I mentally placed it on a shelf with the fake KFC shop photo book


----------



## mx wcfc (Feb 15, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> I have no idea why, but suddenly, I need a copy of Soviet Bus Stops.


Fifteen quid via Amazon!






						Soviet Bus Stops: Amazon.co.uk: Christopher Herwig, FUEL, Damon Murray, Stephen Sorrell: 9780993191107: Books
					

Buy Soviet Bus Stops 01 by Christopher Herwig, FUEL, Damon Murray, Stephen Sorrell (ISBN: 9780993191107) from Amazon's Book Store. Everyday low prices and free delivery on eligible orders.



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## klang (Feb 15, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Found the spreadsheet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not gonna respond with a spreadsheet, but I have a surprising amount of them.


----------



## klang (Feb 15, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Eldest, proving apple/tree thesis etc
> 
> View attachment 310087


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 15, 2022)

klang said:


> I'm not gonna respond with a spreadsheet, but I have a surprising amount of them.


Do you have difficulty keeping track of all of them? Would it help if you had some kind of document listing them?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 15, 2022)

klang said:


> View attachment 310192


Kallax4Life 🤘


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 7, 2022)

Was having some chat with someone about Iris Murdoch novels, so took photos of the special Murdoch bits of my book collection. The exciting life I lead. I think this is all of them, except for Under the Net, which was elsewhere cos I was reading it at the time, and The Sea, The Sea, which is elsewhere cos it's too big to fit with the others. The thing that looks like a screw is a screw, not an Iris Murdoch novel, unless it's a bolt or something.









I think that's also a picture of all the Lispector I own as well.


----------



## chilango (Mar 7, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Was having some chat with someone about Iris Murdoch novels, so took photos of the special Murdoch bits of my book collection. The exciting life I lead. I think this is all of them, except for Under the Net, which was elsewhere cos I was reading it at the time, and The Sea, The Sea, which is elsewhere cos it's too big to fit with the others. The thing that looks like a screw is a screw, not an Iris Murdoch novel, unless it's a bolt or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What sort of order are those books in? You haven't even separated fiction and nonfiction. FFS.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 7, 2022)

chilango said:


> What sort of order are those books in? You haven't even separated fiction and nonfiction. FFS.


The postmodernist ponce


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 7, 2022)

chilango said:


> What sort of order are those books in? You haven't even separated fiction and nonfiction. FFS.


The pile is sorted in "largest to smallest", more or less, and that shelf is for "books that are the right size to fit on that shelf, many of which are by Murdoch". It's a perfectly logical system. I am now finding myself wondering where "1066 And all that" (horrific capitalisation, but that's what it says on the spine?) would fit in your fiction/nonfiction dichotomy, though?


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 7, 2022)

I have now clearly outed myself as a person who doesn't pick up my copy of Lefebvre and leaf through it on a daily (hah!) basis, though.


----------



## chilango (Mar 7, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> The postmodernist ponce



Speaking of which...

...mine have been added to and rearranged.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 7, 2022)

chilango said:


> Speaking of which...
> 
> ...mine have been added to and rearranged.


Sort ya focus out 

Can I see Tom Vague's RAF and Angry Brigade books, left of centre top row?

ETA

_Stone Age Economics_ sounds interesting, is it?


----------



## chilango (Mar 7, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Sort ya focus out
> 
> Can I see Tom Vague's RAF and Angry Brigade books, left of centre top row?


Yup


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 7, 2022)

chilango said:


> Yup


** Anonymously emails Prevent **


----------



## chilango (Mar 7, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> ** Anonymously emails Prevent **


Do you know what's sandwiched in between them


----------



## chilango (Mar 7, 2022)

I haven't read Stone Age Economics for a looooong time. Primmo canon though innit.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 7, 2022)

Thinking about it, the absolute pinnacle of my collection, neat-order-wise, is my shelf of "all Sartre and de Beauvoir, except for that one book at the end that isn't":




Followed by its slightly-less-coherent cousin, the shelf of "all Joan Didion, James Ellroy, James Baldwin, or Jaroslav Hasek, except for the one book by John Kennedy Toole, and that one by Flann O'Brien but at least that one has a very similar spine to one of the Didions":




But I suppose under chilango's fascist dictatorship, you'd have to have Memoirs of a Dutiful Daughter, The Fire Next Time or Slouching Towards Bethlehem on one shelf and The Mandarins, Just Above My Head, or Play It As It Lays on another?
Anyway, urban's librarian cacus will be glad to hear that I am available to give training courses if anyone wants to learn more about my system.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 7, 2022)

chilango said:


> Do you know what's sandwiched in between them


I completely can't make out what's in between them, don't suppose it might have anything to do with industrial society and/or its future?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 7, 2022)

chilango said:


> Do you know what's sandwiched in between them


Well it's not _T*w*rds A C*t*z*n's M*l*t*a_ - could it be a cookery book contains lots of delicious recipes?


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 7, 2022)

Something edited by a large pachyderm, perhaps?


----------



## chilango (Mar 7, 2022)

I bet you play your music on shuffle hitmouse you philistine


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 7, 2022)

I'm not a monster!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 7, 2022)

chilango said:


> Yup




👍

Borrowed that from a dude in London, years later bumped into him in Thailand, asked if he'd like me to post it back to him, he said no, you're alright there 😬


----------



## chilango (Mar 7, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Something edited by a large pachyderm, perhaps?


Bingo.

Although I think - technically - it's under the Bratach Dubh imprint.

I met Jean Weir once many years ago. Left with armfuls of iffy books


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 7, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> I'm not a monster!


We'll be the judge of that


----------



## chilango (Mar 7, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Well it's not _T*w*rds A C*t*z*n's M*l*t*a_ - could it be a cookery book contains lots of delicious recipes?



Nope. Never owned either of them. Both v disappointed irl. Did have the minimanual by Marighella though.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 7, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Something edited by a large pachyderm, perhaps?


Very much out of print by the look of it!


----------



## chilango (Mar 7, 2022)

...but tbh I've tended find the insurrectionist stuff pretty dull reads so have never really had much


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 7, 2022)

The Zerzan/Watson combo makes me think you're missing out by not adding Perlman to make it an "against this, against that" hat-trick.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 7, 2022)

A pamphlet not a book so it goes on a separate shelf, but I used to, presumably still do, have a copy of At Daggers Drawn... that had an absolutely lovely cover. Can't remember anything about the contents, but it was a really nicely designed cover.


----------



## chilango (Mar 7, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> The Zerzan/Watson combo makes me think you're missing out by not adding Perlman to make it an "against this, against that" hat-trick.


Lost "Against His-story..." years ago. Still have this though.


----------



## chilango (Mar 7, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Something edited by a large pachyderm, perhaps?


----------



## chilango (Mar 7, 2022)

chilango said:


> ...but tbh I've tended find the insurrectionist stuff pretty dull reads so have never really had much


...though it turns out I still have these  Turgid stuff.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 7, 2022)

Now I've ended up looking through my pamphlet collection again, spot the odd one out:


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 7, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Well it's not _T*w*rds A C*t*z*n's M*l*t*a_ - could it be a cookery book contains lots of delicious recipes?


Are we playing spot the TACM?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 7, 2022)

Ground Elder said:


> Are we playing spot the TACM?
> 
> View attachment 313324


Is it either the one directly under the Robin Hayfield one on the right, or the fourth one above the Osprey Spanish Civil War on the left?


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 7, 2022)

Very close  

edited to add - had to have a look what the Robin Hayfield was. No idea how it found it's way onto my shelves


----------



## Spandex (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## platinumsage (Mar 8, 2022)

I'm afraid all my shelves look something like this i.e. not organised:


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2022)

Spandex said:


> View attachment 313404


surprised your tintins not in the richard of york gave battle in vain order - red, orange, yellow, green, blue, indigo, violet


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Well it's not _T*w*rds A C*t*z*n's M*l*t*a_ - could it be a cookery book contains lots of delicious recipes?


thought everyone had at least one copy of tacm hanging about


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Shed and reference shelves
> 
> View attachment 310056View attachment 310057View attachment 310058View attachment 310059View attachment 310060View attachment 310061View attachment 310062View attachment 310063


you put my reference shelves to shame, with your multiple atlases and dictionaries. i've just got an 1899 whitakers, oxford dictionary of byzantium, russian and french dictionaries, 1921 times atlas (should get round to replacing it), langenschiedt french and russian dictionaries and a dozen differently out of date atlases of london.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 8, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> you put my reference shelves to shame, with your multiple atlases and dictionaries. i've just got an 1899 whitakers, oxford dictionary of byzantium, russian and french dictionaries, 1921 times atlas (should get round to replacing it), langenschiedt french and russian dictionaries and a dozen differently out of date atlases of london.


Alas those shelves are not yet mine, they're the auld fella's...


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 15, 2022)

More shelfies on my parents' behalf, just to show off how much their cat seems to love the big shelf of Jewish books:


----------



## surreybrowncap (Mar 15, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> More shelfies on my parents' behalf, just to show off how much their cat seems to love the big shelf of Jewish books:


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Elpenor (Nov 30, 2022)

Not at all ordered as I’ve only just unpacked my books and just put them on the bookcases in any old fashion. Sorting them out (and scanning them into a catalogue app) is a job for Christmas 

The ones lying flat on the lower shelf I’ve just bought they’re like that to remind me I need to post them


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 30, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Sorting them out (and scanning them into a catalogue app) is a job
> View attachment 353582


What one are you using, and is it any good?


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 30, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> What one are you using, and is it any good?


Libib but must add that I’ve not yet used it for books. it’s been quite good for CDs and DVDs though (95% success), it works by scanning the barcode, so it won’t manage everything, but exceptions can be added manually. More exceptions for books I’d think as they’re more likely to be older


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2022)

I’ve almost managed to condense my books to one bookcase (there’s a few piles elsewhere of course) by getting rid of all the ones I’ve read and that have not been gifts, so nearly all of those books are still waiting to be read. 😫


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 30, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I’ve almost managed to condense my books to one bookshelf (there’s a few piles elsewhere of course) by getting rid of all the ones I’ve read and that have not been gifts, so nearly all of those books are still waiting to be read. 😫
> View attachment 353584


Bookcase


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Bookcase


Oops


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 30, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Oops


His abiding contrition noted, he was swiftly forgiven.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 30, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> View attachment 353610View attachment 353611


Noice

Typical Frieda to have a tit cheekily poking out over the top, mind 🙄


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 30, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Noice
> 
> Typical Frieda to have a tit cheekily poking out over the top, mind 🙄


What my guide to British Tits?

You should see her latest purchase...can't find a shelf big enough for it.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## friedaweed (Nov 30, 2022)

Shelves everywhere in this gaff. No bloody cupboards though.


----------



## Reno (Nov 30, 2022)

My blu-ray shelfies:


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 28, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Libib but must add that I’ve not yet used it for books. it’s been quite good for CDs and DVDs though (95% success), it works by scanning the barcode, so it won’t manage everything, but exceptions can be added manually. More exceptions for books I’d think as they’re more likely to be older


Can report that this app been very good for books DaveCinzano - if the book has a barcode it’s 100% success rate.


Nonfiction now relocated to my bedroom. It will be fun filling these bookcases up 

Must pin those curtains up!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 28, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Can report that this app been very good for books DaveCinzano - if the book has a barcode it’s 100% success rate.
> View attachment 357508
> 
> Nonfiction now relocated to my bedroom. It will be fun filling these
> ...


Space for maybe 60-70 books there, not counting the top, should have that filled by easter


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 28, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Can report that this app been very good for books DaveCinzano - if the book has a barcode it’s 100% success rate.


Holy crap it works a treat! So much better than the other ones I've tried 👍


----------



## hitmouse (Monday at 10:18 PM)

I dunno if posting pictures of other people's bookshelves is more or less odd than posting ones of one's own, but recently spent a few days staying with a friend who has a proper impressive book collection, here's a (badly-photographed) sample:





Don't ask me why so many of them are upside-down though, bleeding anarchists. And yes, those are three different boxes of tarot cards you can see in the last one.


----------



## seventh bullet (Tuesday at 9:03 PM)

More comradely space is needed.


----------



## hitmouse (Tuesday at 9:09 PM)

I think I spot a bit of a theme there. The Cheburashka is a nice touch.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Wednesday at 7:51 PM)

Visiting Ma, with her odd mix of readables*  

*


----------



## Pickman's model (Wednesday at 8:02 PM)

DaveCinzano said:


> Visiting Ma, with her odd mix of readables*
> 
> View attachment 359113*


Very surprised she's volumes 1 and 3 of the green flag but not vol 2


----------



## DaveCinzano (Wednesday at 8:13 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> Very surprised she's volumes 1 and 3 of the green flag but not vol 2


Who knows with that woman 🧐


----------



## dessiato (Thursday at 1:01 AM)

dessiato said:


> View attachment 186971
> 
> No books on my shelves at the moment. Still trying to unpack.


The flock has grown since then. When we unpack, again, I'll get a pic


----------



## cesare (Thursday at 1:04 AM)

Landing shelves:

Most of the DVDs and CDs, so far, are in the travelling cases which has saved jewel case space. These books are mainly my folks'.


----------



## cesare (Thursday at 1:07 AM)

Some more of folks' shelves to be sorted out:


----------



## danny la rouge (Thursday at 1:20 AM)

DaveCinzano said:


> Visiting Ma, with her odd mix of readables*
> 
> View attachment 359113*


I’ve got a few of those.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Thursday at 10:01 AM)

Groucho and friends….



A homage to John Cooper Clarke lower shelf….


A bit untidy (which I don’t mind….)


----------



## RoyReed (Thursday at 11:01 AM)

There used to be more books, but my wife likes going to the charity shop.


----------



## cesare (Thursday at 11:18 AM)




----------



## cesare (Thursday at 11:19 AM)




----------



## seventh bullet (Thursday at 11:37 AM)

RoyReed said:


> View attachment 359156
> 
> There used to be more books, but my wife likes going to the charity shop.



Love the cases and the pottery.


----------



## RoyReed (Thursday at 11:58 AM)

seventh bullet said:


> Love the cases and the pottery.


Brother-in-law was a cabinet maker (now retired). I have several potter friends. The ones on these shelves are mainly Paul Jackson (my oldest mate), Eddie Curtiss and John Bedding, plus some of my wife's pieces (she's glass, not ceramics).


----------



## Elpenor (Thursday at 1:04 PM)

After looking at this thread I’ve spent the morning, when I should have been working, figuring out how I can fit more bookcases into the house


----------



## mentalchik (Thursday at 1:29 PM)

bedroom shelves go down to the floor so add on another two feet


----------

